# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Pics of our 5 month old filly named QT

## equus

Here are a few pics of QT.  She is out of Mel stud Sky and our mare PT.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

The flies were bothering her really bad before I put the fly mask on her.  I thought it was a nice shot of both of them putting their heads together.  Momma and daughter.

----------


## Winnie

Sooooo, definitely Buckskin then!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Beautiful horses! yeah wow! the flies are bad. Come to think of it I haven't seen any to speak of this year around here...Makes me think maybe the fly spray was attracting them? I haven't used it this year.

----------


## Justin Case

Cute Horse,,,,  :Smile: 

(I hate Flies !  felt like swatting my screen  :Sneaky2: )

There is some fly bait called "Golden Malrin"   it works VERY well,,   maybe that will help a little ? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

They are beautiful animals! You are so lucky to have them.

----------


## equus

Thanks guys.  She is something else.  She is pretty good sized for a 5 month old foal.  I am hoping to wean her off of mom in the next 2 weeks.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

What a Coincidence!!!! I happen to be named Mel...Have a stud I call Sky,(His FULL name is my username)...... And have a mare and Foal that are IDENTICAL to those!!!

Oh wait..... You're my "other Half" aren't you? Sheesh.... I forget EVERYTHING!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

You got that right! she is sturdy!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

CS, The Dam has "Impressive" on her papers. That may help explain the sturdiness of her build. We are giving SERIOUS consideration to training her for Halter classes in shows. Both Are HYPP N/N BTW.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Poco,

I am not that versed on what all the abbreviations mean...But good to see her in such fine shape! Here is a thread you probably missed. Take a look!

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=horses&page=2

----------


## crashdive123

Fine looking horses.

----------


## equus

Thanks everyone.  She is a great blessing to have around.

----------


## welderguy

Two fine looking Horses, Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Poco,
> 
> I am not that versed on what all the abbreviations mean...But good to see her in such fine shape! Here is a thread you probably missed. Take a look!
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=horses&page=2


CS HYPP stands for HYper kalemic Periodic Paralysis. A genetic disease that was traced back to the Quarter Horse "Impressive". The N/N means that they do not carry this genetic trait. When talking about this disease you will also see H/N and H/H. H/N means that that horse does not have the disease but carries the gene, H/H Means that the horse both has the disease and carries the Gene. No Breeding should be done with a horse that has either the H/N or H/H genetic factors. N/N means that that horse neither has the disease, nor carries the gene. These are the ONLY horses tracing lineage back to Impressive that can be safely bred. Also The AQHA will now NOT accept any horse for Registration that has either the h/h or n/h genetic code. This is to help insure that this disease is eradicated. HYPP is a disease that is kinda' like Epilepsy.... But in some ways worse than Epilepsy. Very little can be done for a horse that has HYPP,and what treatment that is available is very costly, and only somewhat effective. Most Vets would advise that the best thing in most cases, would be to put the horse down. 

Unfortunately, "Impressive" (as his name suggests), really was an impressive horse. Some people will still breed a horse knowing full well that the disease can be passed on. Why? So they can win shows... no other reason. Instead of searching for a hard to find HYPP n/n, They will breed ANYTHING that has "Impressive" in the line.

We were very fortunate. Our Vet GAVE us the mare. She knew that we would take her and care for her. We might breed her again, but that remains to be seen.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Ok got it yeah I was aware of the disease just not the breeding lingo. Did you check out the thread I posted you?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Yeah, I saw it...just wasn't sure of the final outcome. There is no sense in letting an animal get in that shape. If you can't care for an animal...you shouldn't have it. Don't matter if we are talking about an aquarium with a single Goldfish....or an elephant. I also think the LEO's owe you Boarding fees. JMO

----------

